

Reelsurfer Lands $880K, Launches Orrick Startup Reel Contest - njoglekar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/17/video-mashup-pro-reelsurfer-lands-880k-from-yc-executive-producer-of-the-hangover/

======
gitlock
> Don’t let its simplicity or niche use case fool you, ReelSurfer has a lot of
> potential in its ability to transform everyday consumers into video
> creators, curators and mashup artists.

Most consumers usually need some sort of motivation (i.e. impressing people)
to create something.

What kind of rewards will Reelsurfer give these creators in order to motivate
them?

~~~
freshbreakfast
viewcount would seem to me to be a tried and true motivator, especially for
creators, no?

------
samstave
Can this be used to edit together custom porn clips?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Presumably. If you can create a mashup on startup advice for the contest from
the audio track on porn clips. I suspect you would have a good shot at winning
the contest.

